# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Otra rapaces en la Serena

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Abro este hilo donde iré subiendo fotos de rapaces que vaya tomando por esta zona y que no sepa identificar con seguridad.

Empiezo por una serie tomada el pasado sábado en la carretera que va desde la presa de la Serena hacia Puebla de Alcocer, donde encontré sobrevolando un sembrado 4 aves que no he sido capaz de identificar. Por el aspecto podrían ser aguiluchos cenizos, pero esta especie la conozco bien, y las que fotografié eran de mayor tamaño. He pensado en aguiluchos pálidos, águilas culebreras, águilas perdiceras, entre otras especies, pero podría ser que estuviera equivocado en todas estas posibilidades, por lo que os voy a subir todas las fotos pasables que tengo, a ver si alguien es capaz de identificar la especie.

Las fotos están tomadas desde muy lejos, así que todas, además de estar tomadas con el objetivo de 500 mmm, tienen mucho recorte. Ahí van:





















Continúo con más fotos en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Aquí tenéis más instantáneas:











Y  esto es todo, espero que me ayudéis a identificarla; un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues la verdad no tengo ni idea de cual puede ser. Se asemeja un poco a un águila perdicera, pero los colores de ésta son un poco diferentes, tiene más negra las puntas de las alas.

Muy buenas capturas y bien trabajadas para estar a tanta distancia.

EDIT: Ahora que lo veo mejor, sí que parece más un aguilucho cenizo macho.

----------


## Los terrines

> Pues la verdad no tengo ni idea de cual puede ser. Se asemeja un poco a un águila perdicera, pero los colores de ésta son un poco diferentes, tiene más negra las puntas de las alas.
> 
> Muy buenas capturas y bien trabajadas para estar a tanta distancia.
> 
> EDIT: Ahora que lo veo mejor, sí que parece más un aguilucho cenizo macho.


Pues fíjate, Federido, yo había descartado el aguilucho cenizo por el tamaño; como he escrito antes, es una especie que conozco bien, ya que venían todos los años a anidar a la parte de finca que tengo forestada (el año 2011 ya no vinieron, lo que achacamos a que las encinas estaban demasiado grandes para revolotear entre ellas como hacían en años anteriores). La verdad es que los de las fotos al verlos en directo me parecieron de mucho mayor tamaño que los que yo había visto en años anteriores. Pero ahora, al analizarlos más despacio, sobre todo fijándome en la banda negra que tiene en la parte superior (alas internas), llego a la conclusión de que tienes razón, y muy probablemente se trata de un aguilucho cenizo macho adulto. Así que muchas gracias por tu ayuda.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os voy a subir un par de fotos que tomé el Viernes Santo pasado desde la puerta de casa a una rapaz que pasó muy cerca. Una  de las dos fotos tiene el ala cortada, pero eso es lo que pasa con el objetivo grande, que cuando están muy cerca a veces se te quedan fuera. De todas formas la subo, para que podáis analizarla con más detalle. A mí me parece que podría tratarse de un aguililla calzada en su forma pálida. Aquí están las instantáneas:





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Por lo que acabo de ver si que es un macho de Aguilucho Cenizo Adulto!!!
Y la segunda foto, preciosa aunque tenga un pelín el ala cortada, creo que si tienes razón, puede ser un Aguililla Calzada!!
Estupendas fotos artista!!!

----------


## Los terrines

REEGE, las dos fotos que he subido hoy son del mismo pájaro, y parece tratarse de un aguililla calzada; los aguiluchos cenizos son (creo) los que subí cuando abrí el hilo hace unos días. Viendo las fotos de este fin de semana en el campo, he encontrado otras de la misma aguililla calzada, aunque en otro  momento (podría ser otro pájaro, ya quen no son consecutivas, ni siquiera del mismo  día), y la calidad es peor que la de las primeras. Aquí las tenéis:











Ésto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## jason

Muchas gracias por estas magníficas fotos :EEK!:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Estoy con ustedes Aguilucho cenizo y calzada.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Hoy os voy a subir unas fotos de un córvido (creo que se trata de una chova piquirroja) que fotografié el pasado Viernes Santo junto al embalse de Zújar. Aquí están:









Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Excelentes fotos Los Terrines. Como siempre muchas gracias por traernos esas espectaculares fotos que tan difíciles son de hacer.

Saludos

----------


## REEGE

> Buenas tardes.
> Hoy os voy a subir unas fotos de un córvido (creo que se trata de una chova piquirroja) que fotografié el pasado Viernes Santo junto al embalse de Zújar. Aquí están:
> 
> Un cordial saludo a todos.


Así es Los Terrines, en el Fresnedas, viven 3 de éstas en las vigas de los aliviaderos y no veas los vuelos acrobáticos que hacen todos los dias.
Le tengo mucho cariño a éste ave aunque no sea nada bonito.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Aunque esta foto ya la subí en el antiguo hilo de FLORA Y FAUNA, y además, la tomé en Monfragüe el pasado 28 de agosto de 2011, la voy a subir aquí algo retocada y recortada para verla con más detalle. Entonces yo creía que se trataba de un águila perdicera, pero al volver a revisarla me da la impresión  de que es un águila culebrera europea, sobre todo por el color más oscuro de la cabeza (capucha) y el ojo amarillo. A ver qué os parece:



Un saludo cordial a todos y gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda.

----------


## REEGE

Hola Los Terrines, viendo por la red diferentes fotos, veo que estás en lo cierto... jejeje
Estás haciendote todo un experto en el tema, no??
Aquí te muestro un blog donde parece que si que es una Culebrera Europea.

http://www.lygeum.es/?p=196

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El aguililla calzada (en su forma pálida) que os presenté al principio de este hilo se ha quedado a vivir en los eucaliptus que hay cerca de mi casa, flanqueando el camino, y el viernes pude fotografiarla otra vez; aquí tenéis las imágenes:













Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Phoracantha

buche abultado... venía de merendar

:-)

saludos

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos del pasado domingo a un águila culebrera, que tomé cerca de Villar del Rey (Badajoz), y subo en este hilo por no abrir otro nuevo, aunque está lejos de la Serena:













Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Muy bonitas como siempre Los Terrines. Gracias por seguir esforzándote por obtener estas fotografías

Saludos

----------


## REEGE

Esperemos que se animen a comer éstas Águilas y reduzcan un poco la colonia de culebras que por la zona manchega del Guadalquivir está bastante poblada...jejeje

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Esta vez necesito vuestra ayuda para poder identificar a la protagonista de las fotos que tomé el pasado sábado por la tarde en terrines; ya había visto en varias ocasiones pero desde muy lejos a este precioso animal, pero en esta ocasión me dejó hacerle algunas fotos. Creo que podría tratarse de un ejemplar inmaduro de águila azor perdicera, a ver qué os parece:











Qué pena en esta última foto que los blancos están quemados, porque la pose me encanta:



Esto es todo, muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda de antemano y un cordial saludo a todos.

P.D.: Espero más adelante poder hacerle más instantáneas.

----------


## perdiguera

Puede tratarse de una perdicera pero hay una cosa que me hace pensar que no y es el color de la parte inferior del cuerpo que tiene un color demasiado negro, los azores tienen ese moteado negro característico incluso los pollos de la perdicera son blancos y luego es cuando le salen las motas negras.
De todas formas gracias por la preciosidad de fotos.

----------


## REEGE

Dudo Los Terrines... aquí hace falta expertos!!! A ver si dan con el hilo algunos más entendidos que nosotros sobre rapaces!!! :Confused:

----------


## jason

Es la primera vez que veo una de esas, o por lo menos que la distingo, pero yo, viendo la guía, también apuesto por la perdicera ;-)

----------


## jason

La verdad es que viendo más imágenes ahora dudo :Embarrassment:

----------


## REEGE

Podría ser un Halcón Abejero????? :Confused:

----------


## Los terrines

Lo siento, pero sigo teniendo muchas dudas; espero coincidir otra vez con el ave y poder hacerle mejores fotos, a ver si conseguimos su identificación.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda y un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Hoy he vuelto a tener un encuentro en la misma zona con nuestra no identificada ave. Volaba bastante alto, y no me dió la impresión de que tuviera un tamaño demasiado grande (el águila-azor perdicera tiene una envergadura de 1,45-1,65 metros, y un peso de 1,5-2,5 kilos), por lo que si se tratara de ese ave debería ser un inmaduro, que, además, creo que tiene el cuerpo algo más oscuro que el adulto. Aquí tenéis las fotos:

















Un cordial saludo.

----------


## jason

Buenos días, ayer le enseñé a un amigo las fotos y me indicó que era un juvenil de azor-perdicera. Y yo a mandar  :Wink:

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias jason a tí y a tu amigo por la identificación; a ver si soy capaz de hacer algunas fotos más cercanas en próximas ocasiones.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Ah Jason... y otra cosa, ese amigo tuyo seguro que podría registrarse por aquí, no??
Y hasta tendrá fotazas... seguro!!
Ya sabes, que estamos deseando tener buena gente.
Menudo tandem... Los Terrines tirando postales de aves y tu amigo identificándolas, ni EL HOMBRE Y LA TIERRA. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Calatravo

Al principio pensé que efectivamente era un joven de perdicera pero había algunnos interrogantes por los que no estaba seguro: el pico es diferente, más corto que el de los integrantes del género Aquila y el cuerpo es menos estilizado, y posee unos ojos oscuros distintos de los tipicamente de perdicera que tienen tonos anaranjados.

Casi con total seguridad creo que es un ejemplar de *Ratonero Común* (Buteo buteo), una especie no tan conocida como otras, pero bastante abundante. Aquí os dejo unos links a fotos tomadas por aficionados, aunque hay multitud de ellas por internet. Ya me diréis.

http://www.fotonatura.org/galerias/fotos/300684/
http://hegaztiklik.blogspot.com.es/2...teo-buteo.html

Saludos

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias, Calatravo, por la ayuda para la identificación; creo que es posible que tengas razón, aunque no estoy seguro. Otro motivo más para apoyar tu tesis de busardo ratonero es que el ejemplar que fotografié, aunque estaba bastante lejos, no me pareció muy grande, y el busardo ratonero es de menor tamaño que el águila-azor perdicera.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## jason

Pues yo reculo y apoyo a Calatravo. No pensamos ni siquiera en ello y creo que llevas toda la razón.

Pues lo siento jajaja, hemos quedao como Cagancho en Almagro. Siempre me he fiado mucho de él, conoce mucho, trabaja en el campo. Seguro que le tocará su orgullo  :Wink: 

Quizá le guie demasiado hacia calzada o perdicera...

----------


## jason

http://vimeo.com/48249758

Precioso vídeo. Como casi siempre desde fuera se valora más que desde dentro.

----------


## Los terrines

Impresionante, jason, muchas gracias por darnos la oportunidad de contemplarlo.

----------


## José Antonio Ramos

En la cuarta foto se aprecia por la forma tanto de alas y cola que se trata de un halcón, por el color del plumaje parece un Halcón Abejero. Esta especie es habitual en Extremadura en la zona de la Siberia e Ibores.

----------


## perdiguera

Ratonero o abejero vaya usted a saber  pero al fin y al cabo rapaz.
Benvenido José Antonio Ramos.
Parece que conoces las rapaces, un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

> En la cuarta foto se aprecia por la forma tanto de alas y cola que se trata de un halcón, por el color del plumaje parece un Halcón Abejero. Esta especie es habitual en Extremadura en la zona de la Siberia e Ibores.


Hola José Antonio, el foro te agradecerá tu buena aportación a la hora de identificar fauna...
Gracias y un saludo.
Y ya sabes, si tienes fotos serán bienvenidas por todos. :Wink:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El sábado tuve un encuentro con una gran rapaz en la comarca de la Serena; por la capucha de la cabeza (grande y redonda), el color de los ojos, y las pintas inferiores que se observan en las fotos en vuelo, creo que se trata de un águila culebrera europea, pero no estoy seguro, aí que espero que me ayudéis en la identificación. Aquí tenéis las fotos:











Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## santy

Hola Los terrines, parece que si es una culebrera, por cierto, muy buenas fotos.
Yo he visto muchas por la zona de Albacete, tanto estas como perdiceras, pero no he podido hacer ninguna foto, sobre todo por no llevar encima la cámara, y cuando la llevas, pues no ves ni una...
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Creo que si que estás en lo cierto, pero esperemos que Jason vea la foto y le de el visto bueno...jejeje

----------


## jason

Jejejeje yo también diría lo mismo auqneu es una rapaz que no he tenido el gusto de ver a menudo. De todas formas aquí hay verdaderos ornitólogos, me sobrevaloras  :Wink:

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias a los tres por confirmar la identificación, y además me alegro de que te hayas recuperado de la gripe, jason.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Calatravo

Efectivamente, como habéis confirmado varios foreros es una culebrera preciosa. 

Majestuoso animal, al que como jason, veo menos de lo que quisiera. La tercera águila de nuestro país por tamaño después de la real e imperial. 

Gracias por tus fotos Los Terrines


Saludos

----------


## José Antonio Ramos

> Aquí tenéis más instantáneas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terrines, creo que se trata de un aguilucho cenizo.

----------


## Calatravo

No ví esas fotos del principio del hilo pero como bien dice José Antonio, es un macho de aguilucho cenizo, coincido con él.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El sábado por la tarde pude hacer otras fotos a un aguilucho cenizo (creo), que os subo en este hilo; aunque son bastante lejanas, creo que están algo mejor que las que subí la temporada pasada:















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Calatravo

Sí los terrines, creo que es un aguilucho cenizo también.

Está vez has cazado a la hembra :Big Grin: 


Saludos

----------


## jason

Parece que volaba alto ¿no?.

----------


## Los terrines

> Parece que volaba alto ¿no?.


Sí que volaba alto, jason, pero ya sabes, son muy desconfiados y, aunque me escondía, no había forma de que se acercase más.

Saludos.

----------


## jason

Lo digo porque son pájaros que suelen "rasear" bastante. Lo tuviste que sorprender y remontó el vuelo o pasaba por una zona de cortados ¿no?.

Muchas gracias por tus fotos  :Wink:

----------


## Los terrines

> Lo digo porque son pájaros que suelen "rasear" bastante. Lo tuviste que sorprender y remontó el vuelo o pasaba por una zona de cortados ¿no?.
> 
> Muchas gracias por tus fotos


Estaba en una forestación de encinas (de unos 15 años), donde anidaban hasta hace un par de años bastantes parejas, pero al crecer los árboles ya no lo hacen allí; de todas formas, probablemente haya anidado allí una pareja, porque los he visto volar por la zona. Y, en contra de lo habitual, como me vió antes que yo a él, volaba bastante alto.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

El mismo día que fotografié los aguiluchos cenizos, un rato después avisté en el cielo y muy lejos un aguililla calzada (creo):





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Hoy os voy a pedir ayuda en la identificación de dos aves que he fotografiado este fin de semana; la primera, el sábado por la mañana, sobrevolaba el embalse de Zújar, y, además estaba en contra luz, y creo que podría ser un ejemplar inmaduro de águila real que estaba muy lejos, por lo que las fotos son malísimas:











Y esta otra, que fotografié muy cerca de casa, podría ser un busardo ratonero, pero tampoco tengo seguridad:







Un momento después, y del mismo sitio que el último, me salió este aguililla calzada:





Esperando vuestra colaboración, un cordial saludo.

----------


## santy

Pues yo creo que efectivamente es un águila real como esta que fotografié en unos cortados del río Jucar.



Las otras dos, intentaré buscar algo y ya te diré si no lo hace alguien antes jejeje.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

El sábado tuve otro encuentro con nuestros viejos conocidos el  ratonero común  y el aguililla calzada:









Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## rodas

Bonitos ejemplares. Y buenas imágenes.

Gracias.

Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos del pasado 25 de junio, las primeras creo que se trata del ratonero común, y las tres últimas de un aguilucho cenizo:

















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos del pasado viernes, a ver si podéis ayudarme en la identificación de la especie:















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El pasado viernes salí a dar un paseo por el campo y divisé a lo lejos un buitre negro posado en tierra; creí que podría acercarme y así lo hice, y al asomarme detrás de una peña, a unos 40 metros del ave, me agaché para acercarme un poco más; fué una decisión absurda, ya que llevaba montado un 600 milímetros, que unidos al 1,6 del factor de multiplicación de la cámara, me hace pensar que a la distancia que me encontraba del animal probablemente se habría quedado fuera de los límites del encuadre. El animal levantó el vuelo antes de que lo pudiera enfocar, con lo que solo puedo poneros una foto tomada desde más de 200 metros y un recorte de la misma, y otras dos instanténeas desde más cerca, pero cuando el pájaro se alejaba de mí:









Un saludo cordial y ya sabéis, la avaricia rompe el saco..

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Creo que se trata de aguiluchos cenizos:







Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

F. Lázaro (27-mar-2014),frfmfrfm (28-mar-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos del pasado día 5 de abril, empezando por dos de un aguilucho cenizo muy lejano pero con poses preciosas (para mi gusto):





Un milano:





Y un aguililla calzada a última hora de la tarde:



Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

frfmfrfm (07-abr-2014),willi (08-abr-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Creo que hasta aora no he subido ninguna foto de este pájaro; se encontraba a un par de kilómétros de la boca del Zújar del túnel trasvase Orellana Zújar. Creo que es un águila pescadora, (aunque también podría ser electricista, dado el lugar donde se encontraba) y las fotos las hice a muchísima distancia, de ahí su escasa calidad:







Un cordial saludo.

----------

F. Lázaro (06-may-2015),frfmfrfm (05-may-2015),HUESITO (05-may-2015),Jonasino (04-may-2015),perdiguera (05-may-2015)

----------

